# Traynor YGM 1 Guitar Mate Reverb



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

. Has some cosmetic issues , like the changed logo, handle etc. but I bought it because it sounds amazing! Apparently the YGM1 was less plentiful than the YGM3 , not sure what the difference is? Features EL 84's , reverb and tremolo. With my Les Paul plugged in it really rips.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is the logo a replica/modern replacement? That is the correct style for a YGM-1 as they never had the "script logo" on them.

There are some basic differences in the YGM-1 and YGM-3: the EQ uses a Fender circuit (rather than Baxandall), the reverb is transformer driven, it's 5 watts lower, offers more dirt when cranked, fewer were made. I think I see a transformer behind your preamp tubes but it is hard to tell in the pic.

I had one of these years ago. Here is a list of all the mods/improvements I had done to the amp:

1.) Clipped bright cap on input
2.) Speaker out changed from RCA to 1/4 (helps for hooking to other cabs)
3.) EQ switched to Fender Values (the circuit is stock Fender).
4.) Volume, Bass, and Reverb pots changed from Linear to Audio taper pots.
5.) Subbed in 5751 for the 12ax7 in the Reverb.
6.) Resistor placed in reverb circuit. Reverb is much better/useful now.
7.) Speaker switched to Celestion Blue.
8.) 3 prong plug added.

TG


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Haha. I just cracked open this forum to check for a guitarmate thread and here I am, nine minutes after yours opening with one view ahead of me!

I just picked up a YGM3 at the border yesterday. It is the supposedly authentic reissue.

I had an old one ten or twelve years ago, but sold it because it didn't have reverb. This one has it, but the dwell is so long that its almost useless. Really clutters up the sound. Its OK at minimum setting for taking the edge off the "flat" speaker sound, or maybe drawn out notes with some spacey thing going on. Disappointing otherwise. 

Tremolo gets noisy and is best used sparing too.

Amp is heavy on low mids and carries bass lines well, but the upper end is fairly dead, until you get into the highs which are somewhat harsh. The treble boost is borderline abominable. 

All in all not a great amp, but a fabulous piece of Canadian nostalgia. 

I am glad to have it! And already have managed to coax some fun sounds out of it. 

Now back to experimenting. Eager to hear your experience, anyone.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks TG
The guy I bought it from said he thought the logo was a replacement, maybe it isn't? Has the transformer for the reverb, and a new three prong has been added. I had been thinking about a speaker upgrade, do you know if it is 8 ohm in it ?

Jim


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Makes a good practise amp for bass guitar. I can sell the little Ampeg. Whoohoo.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

hedzup said:


> Thanks TG
> The guy I bought it from said he thought the logo was a replacement, maybe it isn't? Has the transformer for the reverb, and a new three prong has been added. I had been thinking about a speaker upgrade, do you know if it is 8 ohm in it ?
> 
> Jim



Yes, 8 ohms.

TG


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I used the All-Tone 1250 in mine and the improvement over the stock Marsland was fantastic. 

I am sure there are a hundred other speakers too.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

There is quite a difference between input one and input two. Whats the deal there. Anyone know?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hands down, my favourite Traynor, followed closely by the later YGM 3.

I've had a couple over the years. Installed a Tungsten T12 speaker in the latest one and it sounded really sweet.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The woes of these amps are easily fixed. I have a good buddy who owns some of history's greatest amps and he swears by his modified  Traynor guitar mates.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Day two with the YGM3 re-issue. Hopefully no shopping with wife today

Using the second input really helped. It is not as hot so I was able to turn the amp up a bit. That really opened up the sound.

I liked what I was getting from my single coils. A lot really.

P90's were thick. Neck pickup good for jazz. Otherwise a bust. Good bottom for bass lines but wimped out a bit below low G. Could be the speaker. Weber 12A125 alnico. P90's were overbearing for pop. I don't want this amp for rock, so haven't tried any of that. Later maybe.

Also sounded OK with a 1939 Cromwell archtop that has been converted to "lap steel". "Pickup the World" under the bridge.

On to humbuckers and A/B with other amps...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

can you modify the circuits on the reissues as easily as the old ones?


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Day two with the YGM3 re-issue. Hopefully no shopping with wife today
> 
> Using the second input really helped. It is not as hot so I was able to turn the amp up a bit. That really opened up the sound.
> 
> ...


You should start a thread about this so it isn't lost in this one!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Summary of YGM3 Re-issue. With Weber 12A125 Alnico. 

The Kapn's credentials: lotsa experience, no technical knowledge.

10 outa 10 for retro looks.

I prefer a rich, but somewhat neutral sound, that allows the guitar's character to shine. This required dialing the bass back to three/four, and the treble to seven/eight. Exactly opposite of my other amps.

P90's were good but tended to be a little overbearing for pop and somewhat loose on rock. Mid eq as found on other amps mighta helped here. Definitely jazz though, as it is.

Single coils sounded great all around.

Humbuckers sounded really, really good through my Stephenson Stage Hog. Both rhythm and lead. [I subscribe to Kevin O'Connors Power Scaling as found on both the Stage Hog and my Stephenson Standard. No cranking the mofo to ludicrous levels for distortion. The Stage Hog is a complete 1W tube amp, that feeds a larger amp (a la Herzog) so the distortion is complete not just pre-amp tube or solid state imitation, although those are all good too.] This amp was wonderful with the Hog! Love the "oversize" cabinet.

Good practice amp for bass.

Reverb is over-the-top and the tremolo not as good as I remember on my old YGM1.

Plenty of volume, way more than the old YGM1. I have already done the louder than hell routine, and wouldn't want to be in a situation that required more than this.

How did it stack up against my other amps? Equal to the Ampeg practice bass amp ($200). Kicked the butt of my Beckemer solid state ($200, still keeping it because nothing does solid state like solid state. Tube ain't "better" its just "different"). No comparison to Garnet Session Master ($400 plus rebuild. Really, "no comparison", they are totally different machines, both good!). Stephenson Standard with Stephenson Stage Hog, Stephenson FV speaker cab, Vintage 30, variety of tubes for switching, Van Amps reverb in matching tolex. ($3,000. Well, let's not get silly. For the price difference of $2300, the Traynor is just great at doing its thing. The Stephenson does a dozen things.) 

Permanent spot in the line-up.

Recommended for rock and jazz. Selective for pop. Not recommended for copying every other amp ever made.

I found a sound I like, and I am sure you will too.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry, don't know how to start a thread. Please ignore if not interested. Just enthusiastic about new amp.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Sorry, don't know how to start a thread. Please ignore if not interested. Just enthusiastic about new amp.


Really ? ...... what's this then 

Help! Newbie... And technical clutz.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Sorry, don't know how to start a thread. Please ignore if not interested. Just enthusiastic about new amp.


Really ? ...... what's this then

Help! Newbie... And technical clutz.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Haha. Still don't get it obviously. 

Am I being too simple in supposing that there is a "Start New Thread" command somewhere? Never seen it. HELP! 

Also, I did find the little "mountain" picture which invites me to upload for images by directory path or something. Might as well be on another planet. This stuff is totally arcane to me...


----------



## Rocko (Jul 17, 2016)

hedzup said:


> Thanks TG
> The guy I bought it from said he thought the logo was a replacement, maybe it isn't? Has the transformer for the reverb, and a new three prong has been added. I had been thinking about a speaker upgrade, do you know if it is 8 ohm in it ?
> 
> Jim


Nope that is the original logo I had one of these for a while nice amp good score


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep original logo. Here is my 67 ygm1


----------

